# Is Your Fursona a Shapeshifter?



## Cassafrass (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi! I'm creating this thread as I'm curious about how many fursonas out there are shapeshifters. I'm debating whether to make Kiara one or not, so I figured I would post this to see what results are up to help me decide. I honestly have no idea how this is gonna turn out. XD So... vote away, and feel free to post opinions and what your fursona can turn into! Can your fursona only change under certain circumstances, or do you believe in not making your fursona a shapeshifter at all? Feel free to comment. 

BTW, this poll isn't talking about your fursona being able to transform into an anthro character - I'm pretty sure a majority of the fanbase allows their fursona to do so. I am reffering to fursonas that can transform into different species of animals for this poll. 

EDIT: Sorry for mistake in posting the poll. The title should properly say "can he/she/it shapeshift?" sorry for that minor inconvenience. >.<


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 3, 2014)

I think shapeshifting sonas tend to be for people who can't quite make their mind up as to what they want. They just want to be everything at once and essentially have infinite sonas.
Me? I just want to keep it simple. One is enough for me.


----------



## ch_ris127 (Aug 4, 2014)

Shapeshifting characters are fun, but I prefer that they have a specific background and story about their abilities. He/she could probably be this warrior from a native tribe with shapeshifting powers, a shaman or some druid. For me, shapeshifters are mystical beings with deep connections to the natural world and the spirits there. It bears a deep meaning, and in some cultures, shapeshifting is considered as sacred and is used for shamanic journeys. I don't just give it to any character unless there's a reason for it  

If my fursona could shapeshift, it'll probably be due to some external reason, like a curse or a magic spell  Having him able to willingly shapeshift into anything seems to be out of character and too powerful or 'easy'. 

You're free to do anything though, and if you consider giving shapeshifting abilities to your fursona, I'd suggest giving him/her a specific and iconic characteristic or accessory (like goggles, markings or a horn) that's always there everytime he/she shapeshifts, just to make him/her identifiable and easier to draw


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 4, 2014)

Mine has different forms...but I don't give it context, there's no back story to my fursona, she's just me, drawn however I want her to look. Whether feral, furry, male, female, trams, or I recently thought taurs were interesting...so I want to draw her as such 

Even drawn her as babyfur even though it's not her main form at all.

Nevermind...she's only a wolf really. I havent much considered her in other forms. If I did one to see how she looked as another animal...I'd just be transferring the color scheme but I just feel that would not be the same 'sona


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 4, 2014)

Werewolves are best V: I get to embrace my humanity as well as my furfaggotry.


----------



## Kangamutt (Aug 4, 2014)

Nope, he's a dumb pouch rat through and through.


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 4, 2014)

Nah, I don't really think of back stories, just have the one 'some which either just an anthro wolf or an anthro angry skulls wolf bastard in my current avatar. Don't imagine one going into the other.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 17, 2014)

Yeah. I created my fur's species to be magical type of being that slowly unlocks its magical ability as the individual ages (example, feline form as kid, canine as adolescent, ability to switch between both as adult, ect). Markings are identical on each transformation (except I give her tail stripes with a short tail instead of spots) to be recognizable. I'm debating about alternate forms beyond canine and feline, but those would have to be learned forms for the character that he/she won't gain until practicing for them.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Sep 17, 2014)

Nope. Straight-up drunk fox.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 17, 2014)

Nah, just a run of the mill, "feral" bonobo.
 I created Lopori's universe as realistic and plausible as I could, or atleast as plausible as non-human ape dominated world could be. I've written down the dynamics of the multispecies society, how people live, school, work, friendship, law, sexuality etc etc. Not an ounce of magic in sight, within Lopori herself or within her world.

It's a complicated fantasy.


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Sep 17, 2014)

My 'sona doesn't shift, but I can totally understand and identify with people who do have shapeshifters. There's so much cool shit out there, why limit yourself to just one look? Though I do think there should be a good reason/backstory to explain how your 'sona can shift. Just having it be there with little to no explanation seems lazy and a bit out of place. Part of the reason to have a shifter is to be creative, so be creative with the story as well.

For me, if I want to do something that is not my main feline, I'll just make a new character to play with.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Sep 17, 2014)

Dragons can naturally polymorph in the d&d universe so I adopted that ability for Grey. As of right now she can either be feral, anthro, chibi, or human (with some dragon characteristics, because monster girls)


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 17, 2014)

No, but my previous fursona could go between human, feral cat, and anthro cat/dragon hybrid, and was a ghost.


----------



## FangWarrior (Sep 17, 2014)

My sona is kinda a shapeshifter. She has a feral form she can transform into at will.


----------



## Maelstrom Eyre (Sep 18, 2014)

My wolf-orca shifts from a mermaid-type body into a full anthro body, with a midphase as well.


----------



## Nataku (Sep 20, 2014)

My dragon can shapeshift (as well as size shift) at will. Its an evolutionary advantage acquired by her species, as they frequently travel to other planets and interact with other cultures. This is often much easier to do when you appear in a form that looks like the species you are interacting with, or something they are already familiar with (ie local fauna/flora). Becoming smaller is also important even when staying in one's natural form, because inter-species communications and interactions can be hampered when you are too large to fit inside of their buildings and/or stepping on the people your are trying to work with is a distinct risk. She is not capable of making herself any larger than she already is though. She cannot acquire mass out of thin air. But being as her species is already rather on the large size, this is rarely of concern.

My other two sona's do not shapeshift. Although the relevance of that is rather moot. Multiple sona's and a shapeshifter, indecision yay!


----------



## 1eofric1 (Sep 21, 2014)

My fursona is a wolf that used to be human, so he did shift his shape to become a wolf, and while he has the ability to shift back, he has no interest in doing so, but wishes to remain a wolf. The only sort of shifting he does now is the occasionally shifting back and forth between anthro and four-footed locomotion. His paws can actually adjust to the different needs.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 21, 2014)

My main fursona is a were-thing, I haven't decided what yet. But Pinky was once a human girl.


----------



## jtrekkie (Sep 21, 2014)

No. I was hatched a lizard, but inside I'm furry.


----------



## PriestessShizuka (Oct 4, 2014)

Heavily depends on the roleplay I'm in.  I like to be a feral fursona who can take on a human form occasionally, but I also enjoy 100% feral roleplays.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Oct 4, 2014)

My fursona is technically a Shifter I guess. Hinted in his backstory he has used a Chameleon Arc and now carries a Fob Watch. (I assume most would know what this entails but for those who don't it's Whovian stuff. Check it out.)


----------

